# Prayers for my Nanny(Grandma)



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2013)

I just got a call from my sister & she told me that they have my Nanny at the hospital & they are life flighting her to Grady. She has a major blood clot on her brain & needs emergency surgery. The Drs only have a 4hr window to operate. If y'all got time please send up some prayers for her right now. Thank you!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 11, 2013)

Prayers sent to Nanny.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 11, 2013)

Prayers for nanny ! May god direct the surgeons to fix her


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I just got a call from my sister & she told me that they have my Nanny at the hospital & they are life flighting her to Grady. She has a major blood clot on her brain & needs emergency surgery. The Drs only have a 4hr window to operate. If y'all got time please send up some prayers for her right now. Thank you!


 You got'em girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes ma`am, you have them from us.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## grizlbr (Jun 11, 2013)

*No Distance in the Spirit.*

Just keep praying. I have been there done that: aint no fun but got thru on prayers. My neighbor would come in lift an eye lid and talk to me: "I know your still here and we are praying for you." Hopefully she will not be at Cobb Gen, to go home, my test was walk up the hill touch the wall come back  you get to go home! Home in 33 days. Godspeed 





Crickett said:


> I just got a call from my sister & she told me that they have my Nanny at the hospital & they are life flighting her to Grady. She has a major blood clot on her brain & needs emergency surgery. The Drs only have a 4hr window to operate. If y'all got time please send up some prayers for her right now. Thank you!


----------



## Sargent (Jun 11, 2013)

Sent.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 11, 2013)

Always got time, Prayers going up for Granny and y'all


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 11, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank y'all so much! I just got off the phone with my mama & she said the surgery went well & my nanny is in recovery but she suffered a major stroke & will have problems with her left side. They won't know the extent of the damage to her brain for several days.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 11, 2013)

Prayers just sent up for Nanny and the family.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Thank y'all so much! I just got off the phone with my mama & she said the surgery went well & my nanny is in recovery but she suffered a major stroke & will have problems with her left side. They won't know the extent of the damage to her brain for several days.


 Don't be to down, Crickett, therapy is an AWESOME recovery tool, time will tell!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Prayers just sent up for Nanny and the family.



Thank you! 



Keebs said:


> Don't be to down, Crickett, therapy is an AWESOME recovery tool, time will tell!


----------



## fredw (Jun 11, 2013)

My prayers for Nanny and the family added.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Don't be to down, Crickett, therapy is an AWESOME recovery tool, time will tell!



It really is amazing what they can do for stroke patients now.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 11, 2013)

Don't get discouraged.  She'll recuperate from much of the stroke.
Prayers being said for all of you.
.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks y'all! 

Another update: she is awake but still can't talk but she is moving her arms & legs when asked so I guess that's a great sign!


----------



## mattech (Jun 11, 2013)

Just saw this, glad she is doing good. As rough as Grady looks its actually a good hospital for trauma, but once she is out of danger I would try to get her out of there and into a better hospital. Prayers sent for a good recovery.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry, late to this but just sent up a Prayer for your Nanny. May God bring her to a full recovery!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 12, 2013)

mattech said:


> Just saw this, glad she is doing good. As rough as Grady looks its actually a good hospital for trauma, but once she is out of danger I would try to get her out of there and into a better hospital. Prayers sent for a good recovery.



Thank you! 

I'm not sure if & when they can move her. 



Paymaster said:


> Sorry, late to this but just sent up a Prayer for your Nanny. May God bring her to a full recovery!



Thank you! 

She is doin' much better this mornin'. I talked to my mama & she said they were goin' to try to get her up & walkin'. She still can't talk yet but the drs are optimistic that she will be able to talk again.


----------



## Jasper (Jun 12, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Inthegarge (Jun 12, 2013)

Praying for the best possible outcome............


----------



## Crickett (Jun 12, 2013)

Jasper said:


> Prayers sent!





Inthegarge said:


> Praying for the best possible outcome............



Thank y'all! 



My sister went down to see her today. I didn't go due to having my kids & no sitter for them. The latest update is she is talking & moving arms & legs on her own. She hasn't got up to walk yet. They are waiting for PT to come in to see her.


----------



## sniper22 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am so sorry for not seeing this before now. I don't check this as much as I should.  Prayers lifted for Nanny and you and your family. God is the greatest therapist there is, so we will all keep praying.  God bless you all.


----------



## CAL90 (Jun 18, 2013)

Prayers sent for a full recovery.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank y'all! 

She is home & doin great!


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Thank y'all!
> 
> She is home & doin great!



awesome


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Thank y'all!
> 
> She is home & doin great!





That`s good news to hear, Crickett. Prayers for her continued well being.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> awesome





Nicodemus said:


> That`s good news to hear, Crickett. Prayers for her continued well being.



Thank y'all! 


The drs told her that the blood clot was in the front part of her brain. They were able to do the surgery to remove it with no complications. She got her speech back 24hrs after surgery & she went home a little over 48 hrs after surgery. She is walking & talking just fine as if nothing had ever happened. She does have to go to outpatient PT for a while but that's just to make sure she doesn't have any problems later. 

I really truly appreciate everyone's thoughts & prayers. She's the only grandma I got left. Really I don't think my mama can handle another death right now. We've had several deaths on that side of the family. Nothing can really prepare a person for the loss of a loved one.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 19, 2013)

Good Deal! Sounds like she is truly on the mend. God is Good!


----------

